

End of Ubuntu Netbook Edition - mnnttl
http://blog.canonical.com/?p=528

======
bravura
The title given by OP is misleading. The title of the actual blog post is:
"Ubuntu Netbook Edition folded into Ubuntu for next release"

According to the blog post: "To be clear, this is the opposite of us
withdrawing from the netbook market. ... The introduction of the new shell for
Ubuntu means that we have a user interface that works equally well whatever
the form factor of the PC."

~~~
mnnttl
I apologize, didn't actually want it to mean that way :)

------
spiffworks
Its time to start working on Ubuntu Tablet Edition, isn't it? What with the
Xoom having an unlockable bootloader, and the whole rash of honeycomb tablets
expected this year, maybe its time for the traditional Linux stack to arrive
at the next frontier.

~~~
wmf
Isn't that MeeGo? It allows millions of desktop GNOME (er, GNOME-Qt hybrid)
developers to reuse their skills to develop phone and tablet apps. Oh wait.

~~~
aphexairlines
I'm trying to understand this comment. Are you mocking open source platforms?

~~~
bronson
He's mocking Meego. Just as they're seeing traction with something, they make
a huge change so all their devs have to scramble to keep up.

Switching from GTK to Qt for instance.

------
bilban
The Ubuntu naming landscape is currently confusing.

I particularly dislike the names Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu and would like
to see them all go.

I picked the netbook edition for a laptop - thinking it might be optimised for
long battery life as well as a small display.

My concern would be that a vanilla Ubuntu wouldn't be tailored in the same
way.

Could you not split Ubuntu into a core (which you call Ubuntu) - with the
option of adding flavours (version types/add on packs)? These could be
downloaded at installation time or possibly in advance for those with network
issues.

So when installing Ubuntu the user is presented with a list of addons/versions
to choose from - Education (schools and colleges), Server (For servers) etc.
How about calling it the: Ubuntu Tailor (suits you sir) TM ?

~~~
hasenj
> I picked the netbook edition for a laptop - thinking it might be optimised
> for long battery life as well as a small display.

I really doubt that.

There is no real difference between the various flavor except in the packages
that are installed by default. It's pretty much like you suggested :)

You can get a normal (desktop edition) ubuntu and turn it into a server by
just installing packages from the package manager. I personally don't know
exactly which packages are installed by default on the server edition, but the
point is that the "Server Edition" is not really that special.

Same applies to flavors like Xubuntu and Kubuntu. You can always install xfce
and/or kde from apt-get. You can get Xubuntu then install gnome on it.

~~~
jamesgeck0
>> I picked the netbook edition for a laptop - thinking it might be optimised
for long battery life as well as a small display.

> I really doubt that.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that has historically been the case.
The netbook edition contained some kernel tweaks to make it run better on Atom
processors, and also used an interface optimized for smaller screens; most
recently Unity.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Correct and correct. I've been running it on my Eee PC 1000HE for the past
year, it runs beautifully, noticeably more efficiently than the Windows XP
that came with it.

------
davidw
Nice. Just "Ubuntu", wherever you install it.

~~~
tvon
Except on servers.

Which I guess is due to install disk space issues...?

~~~
davidw
More likely it has to do with the GUI stuff that you wouldn't want on a
server.

~~~
tvon
I was assuming that different sets of packages would be installed depending on
a choice presented during installation.

------
Andys
I tried Netbook edition on my original Acer Aspire One and found it be slow
and clunky - worse than plain Ubuntu. Not a good thing for something supposed
to be for netbooks.

Have now settled on plain Ubuntu 10.10 with the top task bar moved to the left
side, and the bottom one removed completely.

------
Rhapso
'using netbook remix right now'

I like the UI re-hash, it really is the easiest thing to use on the tinier
screen. As long as it they keep that usability they can call it anything they
want :)

~~~
RK
I liked 10.04 better than 10.10. The new side menu doesn't really do it for
me. I ended up switching to standard Gnome on 10.04, whereas UNR was fine
previously.

------
yhnrtfgbrfg
But at home I have Windows Super Extended Profesional Ultimate Ribbed for your
Pleasure edition - that must be better!

Otherwise - very good

~~~
epochwolf
That edition sounds great. You shouldn't have to worry about virus anymore,
just trojans.

